# Suche Soundeffet



## Chrischdi007 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Soundeffekt und hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!

Und zwar benötige ich einen Sound, in dem ein alter Holzsarg oder Holztüre aufgeht!

Dabei sollte es richtig schön krachen und knarzen!

Könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben wo ich so was finde oder hat von euch einer so nen Effekt?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Chrischdi007


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2010)

Du suchst nen SChnippsel und keinen Effekt 

Willst Du es kommerziel nutzen?

... sonst Sample es aus nem Film(Graf Draculaoder so ) - is die beste Qualität!


----------



## bokay (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

das nennt man schon "Sound FX"...

Es gibt unzählige Seiten im Internet wo man sich gratis bedienen kann.

 einfach mal nach free sound fx ...


----------

